# Eat to live? or Live to eat?



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Eat to live, obviously.


----------



## qwertygirl432 (Sep 5, 2012)

Half half. 

Mostly eat to live, but good food and exotic food(in still appropriate amounts) are a fun part of life and an attraction on their own.


----------

